# What's your favourite dragon picture?



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2017)

What's your favourite depiction of a dragon? Post it here!


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------



## was (Jan 8, 2017)

..Always liked this picture of Vermithrax from _Dragonslayer_.  

..I disregard those who argue that it isn't a *real* dragon because of its wyvern-like body shape.


----------



## Derren (Jan 8, 2017)

I always liked the box art of MM 6 (not sure if that is the original source of the picture. It has imo a big Elmore/Dragonlance feel to it)
http://images.akamai.steamuserconte...830/9E5BA188EA7657C8B1CD8ADFB7058B8F132E272D/

And for something completely different:




http://neboveria.deviantart.com/art/Battle-641907229


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 8, 2017)

Back to the old days.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 9, 2017)

was said:


> View attachment 79765
> 
> ..Always liked this picture of Vermithrax from _Dragonslayer_.
> 
> ..I disregard those who argue that it isn't a *real* dragon because of its wyvern-like body shape.



I agree, it is the iconic dragon.  

Shape and look that I like is a 3d model


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 9, 2017)

an image that says dragon to me...


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jan 9, 2017)

I still think of Vermithrax as the definitive cinematic dragon. For being over 30 years old, the special effects still hold up well. Better than, say the CGI of the late 90s or even some of the early 00s.

I'd have to go with Keith Parkinson's dragons for some of my favorites:







was said:


> ..Always liked this picture of Vermithrax from _Dragonslayer_.
> 
> ..I disregard those who argue that it isn't a *real* dragon because of its wyvern-like body shape.


----------



## Tonguez (Jan 9, 2017)

just my preference for Chinese dragons. I like this one as being transitional between Eastern and western styles, for its water guardian aspect and contrast with the background art


----------



## Mallus (Jan 9, 2017)

Not sure if this qualifies as a dragon, but... Taarna's sweet flying ride from _Heavy Metal_.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 9, 2017)

Either





or


----------



## Warmaster Horus (Jan 10, 2017)

This is the first picture of a dragon I remember seeing, when my mother read me the Hobbit as a 4-year old boy.  There are better pics but this one captured my imagination and sparked something that lives on to this day.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 11, 2017)

been looking for the Dragon cover of the Black and White dragon fight, love that cover.  but here are a couple I found in my desktop backgrounds.  You can find a number at the CGSociety.


----------



## Rabulias (Jan 12, 2017)

Hand of Evil said:


> been looking for the Dragon cover of the Black and White dragon fight, love that cover...



You mean Dragon Magazine 111?


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 12, 2017)

Hand of Evil said:


> an image that says dragon to me...




I love this image. Where is it from?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 12, 2017)

Rabulias said:


> You mean Dragon Magazine 111?
> View attachment 79887



that's the one


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 12, 2017)

MNblockhead said:


> I love this image. Where is it from?



found it at http://www.cgsociety.org/gallery

http://mlenart.cgsociety.org/art/le...-aob-ballisticpublishing-cfe-expose12-1336831


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 12, 2017)

another


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 12, 2017)

Hand of Evil said:


> found it at http://www.cgsociety.org/gallery
> 
> http://mlenart.cgsociety.org/art/le...-aob-ballisticpublishing-cfe-expose12-1336831




Thank you. The artist is Mateusz Lenart, his home website is: http://mateuszlenart.com/

Love his style.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Jan 13, 2017)

Ack. Tough question...


----------



## megamania (Jan 20, 2017)

BORYS of Athas


----------



## wicked cool (Jan 20, 2017)

mine was from an old module. the dragon had a black  beard. Was always fascinated by it (never did a get chance to play in that adventure)


----------



## jonesy (Jan 21, 2017)

This Larry Elmore red from 1983:


----------



## cmad1977 (Jan 21, 2017)

jonesy said:


> This Larry Elmore red from 1983:
> View attachment 80209




The image that started my D&D 'career'. It will be emblazoned in my mind as iconic to D&D for all time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 22, 2017)

new one, just came across


----------



## Hussar (Feb 10, 2017)

Always been a big fan of McFarlane's Dragons minis series.  Decent video of them below, start at about 1:46 and try to ignore the incredibly cheesy soundtrack.  

[video=youtube;-s5YVCmmTJg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s5YVCmmTJg[/video]


----------



## ccs (Feb 10, 2017)

There's a lot of great dragon art out there, but I've always just liked this one.


----------

